# Riverside Transport Museum, Glasgow - Dec. 2009



## BenCooper (Dec 13, 2009)

Glasgow is getting a new, posh transport museum - the current one is very cramped and can only show a small proportion of the exhibits. The new Riverside museum is being built right where the River Kelvin joins the Clyde, and it's a very striking design by Zaha Hadid:







The new museum isn't going to open until Spring 2011, but I went along for a sneak preview...


----------

